

Node.js about to surpass Ruby on Rails as most popular project on Github - opensmorce
http://nodejs-vs-ror.nodejitsu.com

======
seqastian
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277377> no votes 3 hours earlier.. the
internet is unfair ;)

------
karlzt
the numbers are more different now.

